

Paul Fussell, Literary Scholar and Critic, Is Dead at 88 - gruseom
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/05/24/books/paul-fussell-literary-scholar-and-critic-is-dead-at-88.html?_r=2&pagewanted=all

======
pg
"These were books, he would later recall, that he was “supposed to write.”"

It's impressive when someone who's already successful discovers and passes
that limit.

I liked his book on meter though, even if it was one of the books he was
supposed to write.

~~~
andrewl
Try reading the title piece of his collection "Thank God for the Atom Bomb." I
thought of it when I read your essay "What you Can't Say." Fussell liked
breaking rules, and he did it with subtlety and a lot of thought. He was a
complex thinker.

------
cafard
"The Great War and Modern Memory" is an excellent book.

